# Tarps



## gdog

Who brings a tarp along in your daypack/backpack to use to get out of the sun or to setup as shelter from weather? I'm thinking of picking one up and wanted to see what everyones preferred setup is.

You can go from cheap/heavy or all the way to super light/super expensive (Dyneema® Composite Fabrics..formerly Cuben Fiber).

I'm thinking something along the lines of SeekOutsides DST Tarp or The Kifaru Sheep Tarp. The DST is big enough (10x10) to get 2 guys out of the rain. Kifaru is smaller (5x9) and may be pretty cramped to get 2 guys under it.


----------



## 3arabians

I am very interested in this also. I spent 4 hours hunkered down in my poncho last deer season waiting out a rain storm. It sucked. I would have loved to have been able to just tie up a tarp real quick and sit much more comfortably. 

I did eventually give up and head back to the truck. A tarp probably would have kept me in the field. Of course the rain stopped shortly after I made the hike back to my truck.


----------



## Bax*

Kind of a long video but a good idea on how to use a tarp (one of many)






I carry a cheap blue tarp and put it over me when I'm in my hammock.


----------



## mtnrunner260

I made one from a couple sheets of light weight silnylon. Have used it as described and also to sleep under with my bivy.


----------



## gdog

Bax....thats quite the setup that guys built. I'm more interested in very lightweight tarp which can be easily setup with a hiking pole or two and a few stakes. I wouldn't want to haul one of those blue tarps +10 miles..just too much weight/bulk.

Some cuben fiber tarp examples:

http://www.zpacks.com/shelter/tarps.shtml

http://bearpawwd.com/tarps/tarps_canopies.php

https://www.hyperlitemountaingear.com/ultralight-backpacking-shelters-tents.html

Here's just one example of the Kirafu Sheep tarp (9 oz.) setup...


----------



## Bax*

Yeah the blue tarps are bulky /heavy at times. I've just never found a tarp that I was truly happy with.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

I've kicked around the idea of buying one of these a few times:

https://www.amazon.com/YUEDGE-Porta...&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=lightweight+tarp&psc=1


----------



## bow_dude

I just purchased an ENO House Fly tarp. A bit pricy, but will do the job nicely. Lightweight and will fit in my daypack easily. I want it mainly for my hammock shelter.


----------



## BPturkeys

Take a look at the SOL Sport Utility Blanket , very good product for what you are asking for. I personally have used it and recommend it.


----------



## Hoopermat

I have a 5x8 grey tarp in my pack. It has been used as a shelter and as a elk sled. Folds up small and is light. I will always have one in my pack. Depending on what I am doing I sometimes also carry a single man Orange pvc tent. I don't remember where I got it but it has been in my pack since my days on the search and rescue.


----------



## gdog

Couple more....

http://borahgear.com/tarps.html

https://www.facebook.com/JimmyTarps/


----------



## gdog

Ended up ordering a 6.5 x 9 silnylon flat tarp from Bear Paw. Will give it a review when I receive it.


----------



## bowgy

Been gone a few days and just read through this thread, first thought I had was go to DI buy a used nylon tent and cut the bottom out and just take the rest of the tent as a tarp, would be light and cheap.


----------



## kdog

bow_dude said:


> I just purchased an ENO House Fly tarp. A bit pricy, but will do the job nicely. Lightweight and will fit in my daypack easily. I want it mainly for my hammock shelter.


I have one of these also, with 4 small stakes and two trees or similar you are in business.


----------



## bow_dude

Got my ENO Housefly tarp today. It was a birthday present from my wife. It is amber in color. Looking forward to setting it up and "test driving" it. It is rolled up in a carrying case 3" in diameter and 10 inches long.


----------



## gdog

The Eno HF tarp looks nice, but it is 3x's the weight of my tarp...and you could go even lighter with cuban material if you want to spend the $$, (but thats a lot of $$ for minimal weight reduction). My "base camp" shelter will be the Seek Outside Cimmeron (have titanium stove for colder weather).

How about a 1.3lb 4 man shelter...... https://www.hyperlitemountaingear.com/ultamid-4.html


----------



## bow_dude

I think too much emphasis is placed on weight. Go with what is comfortable, that is most important to me. I doubt I will do much if any back packing any great distances anymore. Gotten too old. Give me a truck or UTV and a road or trail that is legal to drive on and I am a happy camper. I may setup the tarp tomorrow and see what it is like. I have the itch to do a backyard hammock sleep out. This warm weather is making me crazy. 

The Teepee is nice. I slept in one once. We had a fire in the center and it was amazing how warm they are.


----------



## gdog

bow_dude said:


> I think too much emphasis is placed on weight.


Just depends on your needs/requirements. For truck camping..your right..comfort is king, but for multi-day back country hiking/hunting trip...weight is a big deal...especially the older I get.

I'm itching to get as well.


----------



## ridgetop

I've used a fly tarp too on many outings.
As a canopy in bad weather or to wrap up in during summer scouting trips, to keep the insects off me.


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## wyogoob

*lighter is gooder*



gdog said:


> Just depends on your needs/requirements. For truck camping..your right..comfort is king, but for multi-day back country hiking/hunting trip...weight is a big deal...especially the older I get.
> 
> I'm itching to get as well.


Ditto on the getting older part. Weight is the first thing I check into when looking at flys and tents, even backpacks. 


Geezus, I use to cut the handle off my toothbrush, now I leave the heavy S.O.B. at home to save weight. :smile:

So far I'm liking the cuben material (Dyneema), but boy is it ever pricey. The material is super-noisy, a take-away if using it for a fly.

Hey, top of the page.


----------



## CPAjeff

gdog said:


> Ended up ordering a 6.5 x 9 silnylon flat tarp from Bear Paw. Will give it a review when I receive it.


I know we haven't had much weather that's been super conducive to backpacking, but what do you think of the tarp after having it for a few months? I am looking at picking one up and would be interested to hear a review about it.


----------



## gdog

Good timing...I was messing with the tarp today and took a few pics. There are a many ways you can setup a tarp and many youtube video's showing how. I ordered Lineloc's with loops, 2.3 mm Reflective Z-line cord (linelocs and cord came from Zpacks) and 8 MSR Mini Groundhog stakes (REI) to finish off my tarp kit. The 6.5 x 9' tarp is a good size. No problem for 2/3 guys to take temporary shelter under to get out of the weather or use as a sun shade. I should have had one of my kids sit under the tarp for reference, so you could get a better idea of the size/space. The one mistake I made with this specific tarp when ordering from Bear Paw, was not ordering enough tie out loops on the tarp. I ended up sending it back to get a few more added.

I wanted to be able to setup the tarp in a modified lean-to config. and you need a few extra tie outs on the short sides other then just the 4 corners. Here's a pic of that config. Super easy to setup with hiking poles. You can skip the linelocs and use specific knots, but the linelocs are super easy and don't weight much at all. I put loops on the end of a 6-8 ft section of cord using the perfection loop knot and left the other end plain. You can quickly thread the cord through the lineloc and then the loop end attaches to ground stake or you can use the loop to attach to a tree/brush easy enough. Again, there's many ways to setup a tarp, some of which will provide a lot more weather protection.

For a single person, this tarp gives a ton of room to overnight under with all your gear as well. At just over 1lb (with 8 stakes & cord which I could probably scale down), it's an easy add to the daypack or a super light over night shelter. This specific tarp is well made and came in about middle of the road in pricing. I looked at the Cuben tarps, but double the price for a little less weight didn't make sense for me.



















Lineloc









For size reference, the stakes are 6"


----------



## CPAjeff

Thanks for the review!


----------



## ssssnake529

I use a bothy bag. Easier to use than a tarp (doesn't require trees or other tie-out points.)

https://rab.equipment/us/accessories-equipment/shelters-tents-bivis/group-shelter-2-bothy


----------



## gdog

ssssnake529 said:


> I use a bothy bag. Easier to use than a tarp (doesn't require trees or other tie-out points.)
> 
> https://rab.equipment/us/accessories-equipment/shelters-tents-bivis/group-shelter-2-bothy


Can you use that as a sun shade or have a few guys sit under and spot game? Looks like a big glorified poncho if I read the directions right...but I could be wrong..never used/seen one.


----------



## 3arabians

gdog said:


> Can you use that as a sun shade or have a few guys sit under and spot game? Looks like a big glorified poncho if I read the directions right...but I could be wrong..never used/seen one.


Ya, it looks like a big plastic bag with a vent you jump in real quick when that big quick hitting down pour comes in.

Handy to stay dry for those times but not much other uses I can think of.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

